# NFS Pro street Error...Dying to play plz help..



## swap_too_fast (Nov 24, 2007)

I had just download nfs pro street demo from *www.gamershell.com.

But after i installed game it suddenly comes out at the starting at the game,
 screen goes black for few secs and comes out, and says "sorry for inconviniece " that stupid windows error again send or dont send . it contains like this

AppName: nfs.exe	 AppVer: 0.0.0.0	 ModName: nfs.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 002f44ca

plz tell me whats the problem .
i have the config is like this

core 2 duo 2.3ghz ~ 4.6 ghz
mother board DG33BU ( contains pixel shader 2.0, and inbuilt video card of 256 mb)
2gb DDR2 ram and not but least sony 8x DVD writer.

i have checked my config on www.systemrequirementslab.com

it says my system can run this game pretty well, but i like to tell you that in nfs carbon there was an extra requirement of graphics card which is capable of harware transform and lightening which i dont have so i cant run nfs carbon on my pc but nfs pro street is not required this type of card , so why dont it run on ma pc... plz give me proper solution, I hope you willl .. thank u .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 24, 2007)

swap_too_fast said:
			
		

> but nfs pro street is not required this type of card



it requires an external GPU , not the inbuilt one !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 24, 2007)

It shud run coz Pro Street dun even need Sm2.0. Even cards like FX will be able to play @low.

@swap_too_fast
i think that mobo has X200 ATI GFX na?
if then 'it has h/w transform nd lighting' in itself.
Try upgrading DX and ATI catalyst and do check before dling that it supports ur onboard GPU.


----------



## swap_too_fast (Nov 24, 2007)

As i have said that my configeration is higher thatn the minimum requirements,  because i have tested it on www.systemrequirementslab.com, my config passes the test. and my mobo Dont have  X200 ATI GFX, if it has then i should have run  nfs carbon  yet.
tell me any solution for this.........i also try the 3d analyser but it wont work.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 24, 2007)

have you downloaded the new drivers....

Links are given in my blog or you can get those from here also

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60232&page=11


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

how come u guys have full version pro street when it's yet to release in india


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 24, 2007)

Me too haf Pro Street full. Will get COD2, HL2E2 etc 2moro


----------



## swap_too_fast (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: I am gonna mad someday.. may be today.*

Dont go off the topic, i just want to play the game....and by the way IT IS THE DEMO not FULL game I have said that in my post, just suggest the solution....i just cant wait, if you are hardcore gamer then u should know my condition, bhavnaonko samjho yarrr......kuch to batao..

hey arvind u said that u have full game so how do u start it, if anything illeagal in that then send me e-mail at swapnil_6192004@yahoo.co.in, cause this forum wont permit you to post anything like that.

i appreciate help of you all...plz 

i have made this lines for you all

Kuch to hal batao yaar
mujhe bhagani hey apani car
dimag ho gaya hey bekar 
ye me kaha fas gaya mere yar
kuch to batao mere yarr

may this lines encourage you .....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

> Kuch to hal batao yaar
> mujhe bhagani hey apani car
> dimag ho gaya hey bekar
> ye me kaha fas gaya mere yar
> kuch to batao mere yarr


good one..
shayar..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

I just got the full copy yesterday & played one race & uninstalled it instantly.The controls are very bad & graphics are not actually matching upto the hype.

With regards to the original problem,I would say try a driver update for your video chipset & doesn't seem to be a Direct X related issue but you can always update that to the latest one as well.

And last but not the least,is it a legit copy?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, me too haf not even finished the first race.
The car modeling is awesome, but the game is so boring.....

Dirt was lot lot lot better. EA has gone nuts. 
The cool thing bout PS is that there is no effects like motion blur, lightworx etc. The game looks cool like a gud sunny day. 
The car controls are crappy, its not even turning how much i push da steering. And the damage modeling is far too pathetic compared to Dirt.

And i cudn't figure out da storyline? did nyone get it? I can't play it aymore just to know the story. Have more important bussiness to listen to(HL2E2, GOW, COD4 etc )


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 27, 2007)

*It is playable only  on VISTA [with Intel onboard]

I am  having Intel Onboard G965 i was having same problem with NFS PS demo in WINDOWS XP

I tested the game in WINDOWS VISTA and it plays without any problems
*


			
				swap_too_fast said:
			
		

> i have checked my config on www.systemrequirementslab.com


*Dont trust that site if u have onboard graphics from intel
Because every game u test it says it exceeds minimum requirements
and it will play the game
*


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> how come u guys have full version pro street when it's yet to release in india



buy from amazon


----------

